# What the eras in other countries music?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Do other countries have music eras or does it go from native music to pop?

Did Classical music influence them in anyway?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Depends on the country. To my knowledge the usual trend was a slow assimilation between a country's indigenous music and anglo/US flavors of the month.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> Do other countries have music eras or does it go from native music to pop?
> 
> Did Classical music influence them in anyway?


The European countries, at least from the Renaissance on, followed the 'standard' classical progression of eras, though the 'official dates' vary some. The late medieval and Renaissance in Iberia was kind of special, probably because of Moorish influence in both music and instruments. The Baroque got rolling a little late in England, maybe because those chests of viols stayed in use.

It seems to me that the influences worked both ways, in a rolling succession; the 'peoples music' influenced the classical more than the other way around, maybe.

Or, the Heavens forfend, I could be wrong.


----------

